# 1st time milling



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Disclaimer: I know almost nothing about milling lumber! :laughing:

My brother-in-law offered me the hickory tree in his yard. The trunk looks pretty straight to me. It is about 14' tall and 60" in circumference. Seems like it would be worth milling to me.

Based on Daren's chart in an old post (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/calculating-board-feet-22067/), it should be about 240 bf.

There is an Amish sawmill a few miles from the tree's location. When I spoke to the man in charge, he told me they will mill it to my specifications for $0.20 / bf. They will dry it for an additional $0.30 / bf.

So far, this seems like a no-brainer to me. Cut the damn thing down, load it on a trailer, let the Amish saw and dry.


After a little bit of research at a well-timed woodworking show in Milwaukee, I was told to cut it down, let it sit over night, and then seal the ends with Anchor Seal.

Am I missing anything? Any pitfalls or points of failure in my plan?

Of course, there are 2 other options:

1. A friend of a friend has a mill and will saw it up for $25. I have no idea about his experience or quality. Also, he can't milling anything over 11'.

2. Use it for firewood. :thumbdown:

Thanks for the advice!

Tyson


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

The Amish got to eat, too. They probably can tell you the best way to get the most out of it.

HJ


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

So roughly you will have 240 bd ft of lumber at around 120.00........... No bad in my opinion.........Let the Amish do it for you...............


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll be the odd man out and say go with the friend of a friend, provided he actually knows what he's doing. Not being able to do anything over 11' isnt too detrimental. After all, how long do you need a 14' board? Figure, 25 is a lot cheaper than 120 and take care of the drying yourself. All you really need is time and a place to put it for that


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Update!*

Well, the tree came down today. I put Anchor Seal on the ends and it will go to the Amish by the end of week to be milled.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to the mill!


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

That's awesome. Post back with the results.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Couple of nice crotch sections should give some really nice grain patterns.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

When I dropped the logs off, they indicated that it would be at least a month before the milled lumber is ready but I will certainly update this thread when I have the lumber.


----------

